
Alphabet Made a Quiz to Help You Detect Phishing Scams - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/22/alphabet-google-jigsaw-phishing-scam-quiz/
======
excalibur
I do not like that last question at all. Only mail clients should have access
to your messages. Yes this is the actual app asking for permission and not a
phishing attack per se, but the app can suck it.

